# White Mitsubishi L200 - Aberdeen area



## dibbin (27 January 2016)

Afternoon all.

A friend posted on Facebook this morning that her white Mitsubishi L200 pickup had been stolen from outside her house in Kingswells at about 5.15am.

Registration number SF13 YUN.

Please keep an eye out if you are in the area, thanks


----------



## fatpiggy (27 January 2016)

Popular with our mobile friends, that model.


----------



## dibbin (27 January 2016)

It's been found by the police - appears to be undamaged but did have different plates on it!


----------



## fatpiggy (28 January 2016)

Excellent, that is very good news.


----------

